# Want to remove Wi-Fi notification



## Killimansorrow (Jul 9, 2011)

Does any one know how to get rid of the on going WiFi notification?

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/07/09/how-to-remove-that-pesky-ongoing-wifi-notification-on-the-verizon-galaxy-s3/


----------

